# réflagir



## marianpuyo

Bon soir,
estoy traduciendo unbreve texto en el que me aparece el título de una obra de Dominique Chavanat, que se llama *Pour réflagir.*

Por favor podrían ayudarme a traducir réflagir? Este término aparece posteriormente en la siguiente frase: Un certain nombre de prises de position internationale, dont celles récurrentes de l’auteur, amènent aujourd’hui les décideurs publiques et privés à devoir « *réflagir* » sur l’eau.

No hay mucho más contexto porque es tan sólo un resumen de un artículo periodístico que no me han enviado.
 
Muchas gracias de antemano,
Marian


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Un híbrido entre "réfléchir" y "agir"?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## marianpuyo

jajajaja,,,

muchas gracias swift ! me has levantado la moral que la tenía un poco baja 
pero se te ocurre alguna traducción? Por si te vale de algo te diré que el resumen continua hablando de la importancia estrategica del agua y del valor que tiene como elemento de poder


----------



## hual

Hola

¿Reflaccionar?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Reflactuar.
Reflexactuar.
Reflexionactuar.

¡Puaj!

A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor. 

Me alegra haberte alegrado.



hual said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Reflaccionar?


No, porque "accionar" es algo totalmente distinto.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## marianpuyo

Gracias hual,
tu traducción me suena fenomenal, y creo que es un poco lo que decía swift, el único problema que veo es que me temo que no existe como tal  (aunque me encantaría que me corrigieran y me dijeran que es perfectamente correcto)


----------



## hual

Pero es que tampoco "réflagir" existe. Creo que es una invención de la persona que escribe.


----------



## marianpuyo

mil gracias a los dos! pero la verdad es que el "palabro" es asqueroso. si solo fuera el título del libro lo dejaría tal cual, pero como aparece luego en el párrafo me temo que tengo que encontrar una acepción que aunque a lo mejor no sea perfecta al menos sea admisible para mi jefe y el cliente.

Qué razón tienes swift: ¡puaj, puaj, puaj!


----------



## swift

marianpuyo said:


> el único problema que veo es que me temo que no existe como tal


Lo mismo sucede en francés, Marian.


> (aunque me encantaría que me corrigieran y me dijeran que es perfectamente correcto)


Lo siento: accionar es poner en funcionamiento un mecanismo. La propuesta de Hual, aunque ingeniosa, no se presta al juego de palabras que buscamos.


----------



## marianpuyo

sabeis lo que os digo? que yo también creo que la palabrita es inventada, así que me voy a dar de plazo hasta las 24:00 para encontrar una acepción y si no lo dejaré como reflactuar y explicaré a mi jefe el porqué de la traducción.

en cualquier caso mil gracias a los dos por vuestro interés y amabilidad (ah y por las risas)

Marian


----------



## swift

Marian:

Si tu editor se llegara a quejar -y creo que llevaría razón en ello , podrías proponer una perífrasis. Pienso que el autor optó por el verboide ese porque así podía jugar con la idea de simultaneidad en la acción, como si ambas acciones debieran darse a un tiempo: reflexionar y actuar en el acto.

Mucho ánimo.


swift


----------



## marianpuyo

gracias swift!


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

¡Qué risas!

Me uno a la propuesta de hual, "reflaccionar", y os explico:

1. Interpreto _"réflagir"_ =_réfléchir_ + _réagir_

2. En mi ámbito, la fonética varía tan solo ligeramente: reflexiónar /refleksionar/; reflaccionar /reflakzionar/, induciendo a la unión de la composición formal y semántica.

3. Se contiene la "reflexión", el "reflejo" y la "re*acción*" como en el original.

!Ánimo marianpuyo, sé valiente¡ traducir es asumir riesgos y las comillas que envuelven esta palabra contienen la creatividad.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Lamento discrepar, pero como eterno disidente insistiré: "accionar" tiene un significado muy distinto. Por mucho que se pueda alabar la similitud fonética de ambas voces, no se conseguiría el mismo efecto, no se lograría transmitir la misma idea.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Vergari

Buenas:

Me refiero a *réagir* > _*reaccionar*_ y, aunque sea cierto que _accionar_ actualmente se haya especializado en el ámbito mécanico, al sabor etimológico que lo emparienta con AGERE > _agir_ (fr.)  y con_ actuar_ (esp.) nos transmite la "acción", pero insisto, más bien la reacción que reclama el título del libro.

_Reflaccionar_ contiene "reflexión" entorno al agua, "reflejo" sobre el agua, "reacción" a propósito del uso del agua y "acción" por parte de los _décideur_s estos dichosos. 

Lo único que me molesta de esta palabra es su parecido fónico a _fláccido_ o _flácido_ o _flacio_ o _inflación_.  Muy poética no es.

Total, que seguimos pensando.
Saludos


----------



## Cenimurcia

estoy de acuerdo con Vergari : el juego de palabra es entre "*ré*fléchir" y "*ré*agir"... pero es cierto que "_reflaccionar_" suena fatal...


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola, 

A veces decimos en español que hay que pensar (por réfléchir) antes de actuar (por agir en lugar de réagir) ... 

pensactuar? 

¡Dios mío, es más feo que los anteriores!


----------



## marianpuyo

Bonjour, buenos días,

ante todo agradeceros una vez más vuestro interés. Creo que gustandome tanto reflactuar como reflaccionar, la segunda me recuerda como bien dice Vergari a inflación, flácido y palabrejas por el estilo.

concido en que el hecho de que la primera vez aparezca entrecomillada da un poco más de libertad para hacer una traducción "libre y creativa",

En cualquier caso ya está enviada, pero prometo contaros como termina la historia y si al final reflactuamos, reflaccionamos, pensactuamos (lo siento, pero esta es la peor...jajajaja) ....

Lástima no podernos sentar alrededor de una mesa con un buen café a buscar una término que nos convenza a todos. 
Mil gracias otra vez,

Marian

Creo sinceramente que el autor se inventó la palabra


----------



## marianpuyo

Hola  a todos,

finalmente mi jefe ha considerado que la palabra correcta es... (redoble e tambores...)  REFLACTUAR!!!!

Así que ya tengo un palabro nuevo en mi glosario. Mil gracias otra vez a todos !! 

Marian


----------



## swift

Hola Marian:

Me consuela saber que tu editor es razonable. Lástima que "reflactuar" sea un verbo que acabamos de fabricarnos. 

Saludos y mucho ánimo.


----------



## yserien

Olvídate del palabro,como tu dices, capta el sentido de la frase/s y busca una traducción aceptable.


----------



## Vergari

yserien querido:

¿Nos podrías explicar tu aportación? 
La palabra está entre comillas...

A mí me da algo.

Saludos sesudos


----------



## marianpuyo

Hola Swift,
efectivamente es una pena tenerse que inventar palabras, pero por otra parte si el autor ha creado un término (de su invención), tampoco tenemos muchos más recursos. Te diré que le propuse también la perífrasis que me sugeriste pero le ha gustado más la otra opción.

En cualquier caso otra vez agradeceros a todos vuestros ánimos, ayuda y fantásticas ideas.

Marian


----------



## yserien

Oh Vergari !!
Nos hemos inventado una palabra nueva que según todos los cánones estamos pecando de barbarismo. Entonces hay que entender el sentido de lo que quiere decir y encontrar la traducción mas apropíada, no sé, no soy traductor, ni de lejos. No obstante creo que pensar y actuar a la vez es un contrasentido, no se puede simultanear. Dicen que los listos piensan y luego actúan y que los tontos actuamos y luego pensamos......las consecuencias de nuestros actos.


----------



## Vergari

¡Oh yserien!

Admito que me seducen este tipo de pecados, soy romanista y no hispanista, pero tú también has caído en el hilo. No obstante hablas de "pensar" y "actuar" y no deberías olvidar la noción de "reflejar" que también alberga nuestro neonato. Se traduce así toda la actitud inventiva del autor, y no solo una palabra.

Por otro lado, ¿cómo que no se puede pensar y actuar a la vez? 

En verdad os digo que no es una lástima inventar palabras, normalmente se habla más bien de creación .

Saludos


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola buenos días.

Esta mañana me ha picado la curiosidad y he mirado en Gúguel. He encontrado lo siguiente:

*Pensactuando*: acuñado en una entrevista por Daniel Barret, sociólogo uruguayo (también: "actu-pensando").

*Pensactua Glocalment:* Taller de la Universidad Politécnica de Catalunya (Glocalment: de golbalmente + localmente, 'I suppose' y sí, ya sé que está en catalán, pero si tuviérais que traducirlo al castellano: ¿Qué escribiríais?). 

*Pensactuar*: A.M.B. - Independiente. Director Pensactuar y Revista Educación y Desarrollo Humano Nuevo Milenio en Costa Rica: 
Asociado a la "Década por una Educación para la Sostenibilidad" de la OEI.

Ya casi (¡todavía no!) me parece una palabra y no un palabro ...

Saludos.


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

¡Qué interesante tu aportación! Pero en francés parece que hay al menos otra palabra más ímplicita:



marianpuyo said:


> Un certain nombre de prises de position internationale, dont celles récurrentes de l’auteur, amènent aujourd’hui les décideurs publiques et privés à devoir* « réflagir » sur l’eau.*



Se pierde el significado de "reflejo" sobre el agua. 

Saludos


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Vergari said:


> Se pierde el significado de "reflejo" sobre el agua.


 
Totalmente. 

Pero pensando en réflagir (uagh!) como palabro genérico, que se pueda aplicar a pensamientos/reflexiones/actuaciones/reacciones sobre, por y para el agua, las piedras o los virus, no creo que el reflejo sea relevante.

Lo que sí creo es que es un engendro de los más horribles. 

*Podríamos intentar mejorarlo acortándolo: pensactuar -> penactuar -> pentuar -> penuar y, llegados a este punto, echarlo al río a ver si flota y se refleja, con la esperanza de que se lo lleve la corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## Nanon

Ming Dang Go said:


> Pero pensando en réflagir <...>, no creo que el reflejo sea relevante.
> Lo que sí creo es que es un engendro de los más horribles.


Estoy de acuerdo. Tampoco creo que sea relevante, pero a mí me evoca... flatulencias y reflujo gástrico . Pero no hay corriente que se lleve ese _palabro_, y para colmo de males hay que traducirlo.


Ming Dang Go said:


> (uagh!)


----------



## marianpuyo

hola a todos otra vez,

vaya vaya, deja una pasar unas horitas y la conversación se vuelve cada vez más interesante. Me gusta mucho la opción de pensactuar, aunque el término se las trae....

Lástima que la traducción ya este enviada porque la podía haber propuesto como opción, en cualquier caso creo que coincidireis conmigo en que hoy en día se acuñan muchos términos que son totalmete inventados, pero que acaban siendo parte de un lenguaje más o menos técnico y que tarde o temprano acabamos utilizando todos.

Gracias otra vez por vuestras interesantísimas aportaciones. 

Marian


----------



## Nanon

marianpuyo said:


> acaban siendo parte de un lenguaje <...> que tarde o temprano acabamos utilizando todos.


¡Dios me libre! Me niego a _réflagir_...  No soy retrógrada, pero creo que todavía soy capaz de _réfléchir _y _agir _al mismo tiempo.


----------



## marianpuyo

jajajajaja,

no hablo de utilizarlos en nuestra vida diaria...... pero imagia que ese autor fuera un periodista de renombre y acuñara el término, y luego escribiera periódicamente para una revista o peródico, o hablara en la radio en la tele......

¿Cuánto tiempo pasaría antes de que el término fuera más o menos común (que no po eso más correcto)? ;P


----------



## saintest66

_'Reflectuar_' suena para mí algo menos brutal, aunque en estos términos, no hay que remirarse demasiado, sabiendo que la "stagflation" se traduce con … "estanflación". Ahora, todo hay que decirlo, y ya se asoma la podadera, ésta es de un pijo sin límites.
Un saludo


----------



## yserien

Ese término se escuchó allá por los años setenta coincidiendo con una de las crisis cíclicas del sístema,ya en ese momento se consideró un barbarismo,un huesped no deseado, pero la repetición del fenómeno le dió rango y categoría universal. En efecto, los daños que produce la inflación estanca la economía y es un caldo de cultivo para trastornos sociales..
Pero mejor "pegar" la definición del CNRTL : Situation de conjoncture économique associant l'inflation des prix et la stagnation de l'activité économique. _Cette politique de laisser-aller, destinée à relancer les affaires aux États-Unis, perturbe gravement l'économie mondiale. Elle étend à l'échelle internationale les ravages de la « stagflation » (stagnation dans l'inflation). Elle favorise le désordre des monnaies, encourage l'explosion salariale et provoque des courants anarchiques sur les places boursières et les marchés commerciaux_ (_Le Nouvel Observateur,_ 29 mars 1971, p. 28, col.


----------

